# R. I. P. but not...



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

...English style :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
And here is one with few words

Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Both made me chuckle - thank you. 

Dougie.


----------

